# Ibra ok. Bennacer ci sarà è in gruppo. Giroud titolare.



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic è pronto per Milan - Fiorentina. Lo svedese ci sarà ma a partire titolare sarà Giroud. Per Bennacer, che sta meglio, si deciderà oggi: se si allenerà in gruppo, ci sarà con la Fiorentina. Altrimenti è più complicato.

*Bennacer in gruppo. È recuperato per domenica. Confermato*

Corriere della Sera: recuperato Bennacer. L'algerino ci sarà contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

ci mancherebbe, tra esserci a malapena a partire titolare ce ne passa...l'importante è sta in panchina per subentrare
non si è mai visto nella storia del calcio lottare per lo scudetto con un solo attaccante a disposizione per mesi


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic è pronto per Milan - Fiorentina. Lo svedese ci sarà ma a partire titolare sarà Giroud. Per Bennacer, che sta meglio, si deciderà oggi: se si allenerà in gruppo, ci sarà con la Fiorentina. Altrimenti è più complicato.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: recuperato Bennacer. L'algerino ci sarà contro la Fiorentina.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic è pronto per Milan - Fiorentina. Lo svedese ci sarà ma a partire titolare sarà Giroud. Per Bennacer, che sta meglio, si deciderà oggi: se si allenerà in gruppo, ci sarà con la Fiorentina. Altrimenti è più complicato.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: recuperato Bennacer. L'algerino ci sarà contro la Fiorentina.


Ho paura del sicario col fischietto.
Tomori e kalulu saranno ammoniti alla prima puzzetta.
Sarebbe opportuno non perderne alcuno dei due ma, nella sciagurata ipotesi, non assieme.

Anche perchè non abbiamo maldini e filippo galli dietro baresi e costacurta.
A buon intenditore con buona memoria....


----------



## kYMERA (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho paura del sicario col fischietto.
> Tomori e kalulu saranno ammoniti alla prima puzzetta.
> Sarebbe opportuno non perderne alcuno dei due ma, nella sciagurata ipotesi, non assieme.
> 
> ...


No infatti, Kalulu e Tomori ne hanno combinate quest'anno.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho paura del sicario col fischietto.
> Tomori e kalulu saranno ammoniti alla prima puzzetta.
> Sarebbe opportuno non perderne alcuno dei due ma, nella sciagurata ipotesi, non assieme.
> 
> ...


Luciano Moggi 3.0 ieri ha messo ben in chiaro quali saranno le dinamiche di questo finale di preparatevi ad un nuovo episodio Muntari, Possibile che nessuno in dirigenza abbia fatto notare la cosa?non è normale che un dirigente di una squadra in lotta per lo scudetto,ad 1 mese dalla fine del Campionato,presenzi una riunione con il designatore arbitrale.


----------



## shevchampions (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic è pronto per Milan - Fiorentina. Lo svedese ci sarà ma a partire titolare sarà Giroud. Per Bennacer, che sta meglio, si deciderà oggi: se si allenerà in gruppo, ci sarà con la Fiorentina. Altrimenti è più complicato.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: recuperato Bennacer. L'algerino ci sarà contro la Fiorentina.


Mi piacerebbe molto vedere giocare Rebic prima punta, a muoversi in continuazione e scambiarsi di posizione coi trequartisti. Quel palo della luce di Milenkovic non ci capirebbe nulla.


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic è pronto per Milan - Fiorentina. Lo svedese ci sarà ma a partire titolare sarà Giroud. Per Bennacer, che sta meglio, si deciderà oggi: se si allenerà in gruppo, ci sarà con la Fiorentina. Altrimenti è più complicato.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: recuperato Bennacer. L'algerino ci sarà contro la Fiorentina.


Avrei messo rebic titolare come punta, con Giroud pronto a subentrare.

ma chiunque scende in campo, speriamo di vincere.


----------



## CS10 (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho paura del sicario col fischietto.
> Tomori e kalulu saranno ammoniti alla prima puzzetta.
> Sarebbe opportuno non perderne alcuno dei due ma, nella sciagurata ipotesi, non assieme.
> 
> ...


Però non dobbiamo neanche giocare una finale di champions con il Barcellona


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Però non dobbiamo neanche giocare una finale di champions con il Barcellona


Sulle spalle di questi ragazzi il peso non sarà molto inferiore a quello che sopportarono quegli eroi invincibili.

Quella parola non la pronuncio perchè porta male ma ogni partita sarà vitale.
Una guerra di nervi.

Io ho già detto a familiari, amici e donna domenica di lasciarmi stare.
Non ci sarò per nessuno.


----------



## CS10 (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sulle spalle di questi ragazzi il peso non sarà molto inferiore a quello che sopportarono quegli eroi invincibili.
> 
> Quella parola non la pronuncio perchè porta male ma ogni partita sarà vitale.
> Una guerra di nervi.
> ...


Io invece spero riescano ad approcciarsi a queste ultime partite con leggerezza perché la pressione potrebbe farci brutti scherzi.
Per il resto anche io vivrò questo mese con i nervi a fior di pelle


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Io invece spero riescano ad approcciarsi a queste ultime partite con leggerezza perché la pressione potrebbe farci brutti scherzi.
> Per il resto anche io vivrò questo mese con i nervi a fior di pelle


Con leggerezza credo sia impossibile.
San siro domenica sarà una bolgia.

O ci si gasa o tremano le gambe.
Una terza possibilità è impossibile a meno che non ti chiami seedorf e nelle tue vene circola il sangue freddo di un cobra.

P.S bellissimo condividere queste emozioni con voi tutti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic è pronto per Milan - Fiorentina. Lo svedese ci sarà ma a partire titolare sarà Giroud. Per Bennacer, che sta meglio, si deciderà oggi: se si allenerà in gruppo, ci sarà con la Fiorentina. Altrimenti è più complicato.
> 
> Corriere della Sera: recuperato Bennacer. L'algerino ci sarà contro la Fiorentina.


Fondamentale il rientro di Ibra in questo finale. Si è visto con la Lazio, a prescindere dalla sua prestazione, tutta la squadra ha un atteggiamento diverso quando è in campo.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sulle spalle di questi ragazzi il peso non sarà molto inferiore a quello che sopportarono quegli eroi invincibili.
> 
> Quella parola non la pronuncio perchè porta male ma ogni partita sarà vitale.
> Una guerra di nervi.
> ...


Io sono più un pelino più ottimista. Giochiamo alle 15 e certamente sarà una partita non facile, ma il momento è nostro adesso e sono molto, molto fiducioso. La nostra partita terminerà quando "gli altri" staranno già in campo per il riscaldamento.
Una nostra vittoria metterà sulle loro spalle, quelle sì, un peso non trascurabile. La loro pressione sarà molto più grande della nostra, saranno in trasferta e contro una squadra in bella forma. Nella guerra di nervi noi in questo momento abbiamo l'asso in mano.
Almeno così io sento.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Bisogna mantenere la calma. Il Milan giocherà non solo contro delle squadre ma anche contro un sistema marcio.
L’importante è che tutti diano il massimo e alla fine non abbiano nulla da rimproverarsi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho paura del sicario col fischietto.
> Tomori e kalulu saranno ammoniti alla prima puzzetta.
> Sarebbe opportuno non perderne alcuno dei due ma, nella sciagurata ipotesi, non assieme.
> 
> ...



Io per evitare di ritrovarci a giocare con Romagnoli e Gabbia nelle partite decisive,domenica "spero" in una ammonizione per uno dei 2 centrali.
Dopo la Fiorentina arriva il Verona.
Non sarà facilissimo neanche contro il Verona,ma molto meglio giocarci il bonus (o malus  ) chiamato Romagnoli contro i veronesi piuttosto che vederlo in campo contro Atalanta e Sassuolo


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io per evitare di ritrovarci a giocare con Romagnoli e Gabbia nelle partite decisive,domenica "spero" in una ammonizione per uno dei 2 centrali.
> Dopo la Fiorentina arriva il Verona.
> Non sarà facilissimo neanche contro il Verona,ma molto meglio giocarci il bonus (o malus  ) chiamato Romagnoli contro i veronesi piuttosto che vederlo in campo contro Atalanta e Sassuolo



Ma non sei più partito per Milanello?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io per evitare di ritrovarci a giocare con Romagnoli e Gabbia nelle partite decisive,domenica "spero" in una ammonizione per uno dei 2 centrali.
> Dopo la Fiorentina arriva il Verona.
> Non sarà facilissimo neanche contro il Verona,ma molto meglio giocarci il bonus (o malus  ) chiamato Romagnoli contro i veronesi piuttosto che vederlo in campo contro Atalanta e Sassuolo


Eh...
Non l'ho detto ma l'ho pensato pure io.
Purtroppo però in passato quando abbiamo fatto calcoli l'abbiamo pagata.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Io sono più un pelino più ottimista. Giochiamo alle 15 e certamente sarà una partita non facile, ma il momento è nostro adesso e sono molto, molto fiducioso. La nostra partita terminerà quando "gli altri" staranno già in campo per il riscaldamento.
> Una nostra vittoria metterà sulle loro spalle, quelle sì, un peso non trascurabile. La loro pressione sarà molto più grande della nostra, saranno in trasferta e contro una squadra in bella forma. Nella guerra di nervi noi in questo momento abbiamo l'asso in mano.
> Almeno così io sento.


Anche io sono fiducioso ma contro abbiamo dei disgraziati pronti a sfoderare la partita della vita.

Anche se nell'infinito duello a distanza tra milan e inter ora anche qualche milanista sta alzando la voce.
Che sia l'inizio della rinascita?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non sei più partito per Milanello?


Mi hanno sbarrato i cancelli con fare minaccioso  


diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh...
> Non l'ho detto ma l'ho pensato pure io.
> Purtroppo però in passato quando abbiamo fatto calcoli l'abbiamo pagata.


Ora che me l'hai fatto ricordare,ricordo un episodio un anno fa,con Calabria che si becca (volontariamente) un giallo per saltare la partita contro lo spezia e.....sappiamo tutti come sia andata a finire 
E se non sbaglio è successa la stessa identica cosa in questa stagione,forse ancora con Calabria (o Tonali)


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Mi hanno sbarrato i cancelli con fare minaccioso *
> 
> Ora che me l'hai fatto ricordare,ricordo un episodio un anno fa,con Calabria che si becca (volontariamente) un giallo per saltare la partita contro lo spezia e.....sappiamo tutti come sia andata a finire
> E se non sbaglio è successa la stessa identica cosa in questa stagione,forse ancora con Calabria (o Tonali)



Resta a casa a preparare post contro Pioli.

Per il resto meglio non fare calcoli su ammonizioni strategiche. Non portano affatto bene.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

*Bennacer in gruppo. È recuperato per domenica. Confermato *


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io per evitare di ritrovarci a giocare con Romagnoli e Gabbia nelle partite decisive,domenica "spero" in una ammonizione per uno dei 2 centrali.
> Dopo la Fiorentina arriva il Verona.
> Non sarà facilissimo neanche contro il Verona,ma molto meglio giocarci il bonus (o malus  ) chiamato Romagnoli contro i veronesi piuttosto che vederlo in campo contro Atalanta e Sassuolo


Questi giochini di ammonizioni volontarie ci hanno portato sfortuna (soprattutto contro lo Spezia), per cui eviterei.
Ogni partita vale 3 punti, secondo me per vincere il campionato sarebbe fondamentale arrivare a +4 prima delle ultime due partite.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Bennacer in gruppo. È recuperato per domenica. Confermato *


.


----------



## UDG (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Bennacer in gruppo. È recuperato per domenica. Confermato *


Non poteva esserci notizia più bella


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

Quanto ci servirebbe il “canto del cigno” di Ibra…


----------

